# New Jersey DIY Skatepark Warehouse



## kokomojoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Short interesting video, feel free to move this to a different section, just putting it here cause they said they've been living there for 5 years.


----------



## warlo (Jul 27, 2016)

Amazing people! great place! looks totally awesome and seems pretty much done for the sake of it, I love it.
"I don't know why more people don't do it"

Ending quote of the video. It totally gets me, like when you open a squat and then everybody wants in and then there are just a few places in town that are squatted but tons of empty awesome buildings and you are like "why isnt it everybody doing it?"


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have hung out there. The local builders/skaters drink beer & pile the empties & trash in a pile that gets incorporated into the next concrete pour. There is a sketchy truck tire cemented into a wall section. You can drive in from around back & even the ice cream man drives his truck right inside the building. There is a hopout right behind the industrial yard behind the skatepark. I actually squatted in some tractor/trailers that were parked there long term awaiting repairs.


----------

